# cystoscopy with clot evacuation and fulgration-I am new at



## suzannereed

I am new at coding for an urologist so please help!  Would 52214 be the correct code?  thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## thythaot

*cystoscopy with clot evacuation & fulgration*

Base on the new cpt effective Jan, 2009 for Urology Association,
52214 is Cystourethroscopy, with fulguration(including cryosurgery or laser surgery) of trigone, bladder neck, prostatic fossa, urethra, or periurethral glands
-For transurethral fulguration of prostate tissue performed within the postoperative period of 52601 or 52630 performed by the same physician, append modifier 78)
-For transurethral fulguration of prostate tissue performed within the postoperative period of a related procedure performed by the same physician, append modifier 78)
-For transurethral fulguration of prostate for postoperative bleeding performed by the same physician, append modifier 78).
Also, you should check with 52000, 52001 or 52002  and compare with your  record that will make clear.

I hope it will help.

Good luck  

Jeslyn CPC-A


----------



## suzannereed

Thank you,


----------

